# Lakers @ Jazz - Thu 3/20



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/4025/320ux6.png">​


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

<P><img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sp/v/nba/teams/20080123/80x60/lal.gif" align="left">As of this post, the Lakers have dropped their last two games against decent opponents on the road. They square off against Dallas Tuesday night before heading into Salt Lake City for TNT's nightcap game. Ever since Pau has gone down, the Lakers have been feeling the effects, and especially so while Bynum is still out with a knee injury.

The Lakers present all kinds of matchup problems for the Jazz, and Kobe usually plays very well against Utah. Since they are missing their bigs, they will really need to focus on interior defense and hope for a big game from Kobe, or an outstanding game from their supporting cast in order to get a win in this game. A loss in Dallas and a loss in Utah could spell a very bad stretch for the Lakers and definitely knock them down in the standings.</P>
<P><img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sp/v/nba/teams/20080123/80x60/uth.gif" align="left">The Jazz posted their 19th straight home win Monday night against the Raptors, after a mediocre Eastern road trip. One notable thing were the absences of Okur for a majority of Monday's game with flu-like symptoms, and Boozer leaving in the 4th quarter with back spasms. The last time both Boozer and Okur missed a game, the Jazz coincidentally played the Lakers at home. 

It's going to take a focused defensive effort on Kobe for the Jazz to emerge from this game. Taking an example from their game against Houston, they should hope they can hold Kobe to the mid-30's from the field and more importantly keep the fouls under control. Kobe has always got a lot of free throws in Salt Lake and if the Jazz can't keep him under control, it'll be tough to take a win out of this game. Generally, though, the home team in games between these two teams over the last few years has been the victor far more often than not.</p>
*Lakers Forum* ||| *Jazz Forum*​


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Lakers vs Jazz (3/17) - 7:30 PM on KCALHD and TNT*

Sorry, incorrect date. Can one of you guys fix that for me?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers vs Jazz (3/20) - 7:30 PM on KCALHD and TNT*

Fixed.

Should be a hell of a game, but the Lakers need to worry about Dallas first.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers vs Jazz (3/20) - 7:30 PM on KCALHD and TNT*

So last time we played Utah on their floor, we got blown out, and they were missing Boozer and Okur...hopefully we step up to the challenge against the team with the best home record in the league.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't expect this to be a good game for us... Utah are very tough at home.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't have much expecations for this game, other than for them to stay competitive and not get blown out. 

We did lose badly the last time, but it was a back to back after the Denver game if that's some comfort (although they were without Boozer and Okur). But we did beat the living crap (the lead was 34 points at one time) out of them in our last meeting...

It's time for one of our players to burn his ex-team for a change! Go Fish! I'm sure he's not forgotten those idiotic boos from their crowd. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I don't expect this to be a good game for us... Utah are very tough at home.



To be fair, so is Dallas. 

Hopefully fisher comes out PO'ed and turns it up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Statement game. Even with out Pau. I want this win for LA bad.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

According to a report published Sunday in the *Sacramento Bee*, former Utah Jazz guard Derek Fisher, who will be in EnergySolutions Arena Thursday as a member of the Los Angeles Lakers, is bothered by the boos he hears when he returns to Utah. Fisher told Bee sports writer Scott Howard-Cooper that it is upsetting that people don't treat him personally:

"As much as you'd like to think as a player that people have a certain connection with you personally or have a certain feeling about who you are as a person, at the end of the day, when you don't play for that team anymore, they don't care about that for the most part."

It is difficult to overstate how far that statement is off the mark, but let's try. The reason Jazz fans roundly booed Fisher on his first visit to Utah in November, and why they are expected to follow suit Thursday, is precisely because it is personal. His statement that the fans don't relate to him personally is* as deceptive as his departure* last summer when he got the Jazz to release him outright because he needed to move to a place where his daughter's cancer could be treated — and then quickly signed with the Lakers.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors;_ylt=AosXtReaCNJ7uoWI7AUfpbq8vLYF

Looks like people in Cow town still hold a grudge
Thats a really low blow to Fisher...and total BS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If they boo, then **** them.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Who's the idiot that wrote this? You'd expect some unbias and political correctness from a supposed "journalist".

@23AJ: why is this a statement game for LA? They've lost another starting center at the start, put up good fights against NOH And Houston and beat the 2nd best home team on their floor. Now you expect them to win against a team that's won 19 straight at home and dropped only 3 in the whole season? Please, get real .


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

From RealGM:"Should be an extremely intense game. Okur is questionable with the stomach flu, and Boozer has a injured back but should play. "


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers will only win this game if we play Lamar Odom Basketball. He has picked up slack since Gasol went down. I think he had last 7 games with double-double.

Fisher needs to be on the bench and let Sasha and Jordan guard D. Williams. Not an easy task but I am sure young lads are much better than Fisher at this point of the season. Fish doesn't seem to have lift on his jumper anymore.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Who's the idiot that wrote this? You'd expect some unbias and political correctness from a supposed "journalist".
> 
> @23AJ: why is this a statement game for LA? They've lost another starting center at the start, put up good fights against NOH And Houston and beat the 2nd best home team on their floor. Now you expect them to win against a team that's won 19 straight at home and dropped only 3 in the whole season? Please, get real .


Winning this game on their floor, without Pau is a pretty big statement not to mention puts us 2-2 for this seemingly impossible road trip. 

While they suck on the road, they certainly don't at home winning 19 straight.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We need Turiaf to stay out of foul trouble, and Fisher or Radman to get hot from downtown.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris, oh, if that's how he meant it, okay. I usually say that it's a statement game when a team can show it's true worth or position or whatever, you know? So if we manage to win, yeah, it would probably be a statement. But I doubt that a loss here shows what this team is made of. 

San Antonio as the 81th game of the season, with the seeding not yet decided and both rosters at full strength.. now that's what I would call a statement game .

But seriously, I think that Fisher will take the boos personal and light them up for at least 25 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I'm going to miss the first half of this game probably because I'll be taking a final. Hopefully when I get back, the Lakers will be leading and my Spring Break will kick off the right way! Wish me luck! Go Lakers!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Sir Charles never ceases to amaze. He just talked about how Fish shouldn't take it personal cause after all, he asked to go to a rival. 

"Fans are going to be mad when you don't wanna play for their team."
"He could have gone to Seattle, they got great doctors too"
"Lets be real, he wanted to go the Lakers."

Gawd, seriously, STFU. nevermind that he gave up millions of dollars to be released. nevermind that the lakers were in the middle of turmoil, and weren't even a lock to make the play-offs at the time. and most importantly, nevermind that his infant daughter had a life threatening disease. my goodness. 

I really hope Fish has a big game today.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big game tonight. I want this win so bad for LA. Especially after reading the thread in the main forum. How the Jazz fans will most likely boo Fisher because he plays for LA now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think I now dislike their fans more than the actual team...and I hate the team


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wont be able to watch this one guys. I have a softball game to attend. I'll check back later tonight! Lets get this win! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

You're missing a laker game... to go to a softball game? 
:whofarted

This better be a girls softball game or all respect just went down the toilet. :raised_ey


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's game time!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fisher hits a 3 to start the game. Heck yeah!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher starts the game with a 3! Suck on that Utah *******s


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Quick 7-2 start


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers looking sharp early.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

No announcer Kobe hit his first shot of the game, it was a lay up.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a move by odom


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice lamar


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronny jumpers falling.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

ronny!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher 2/2


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fisher baby!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> What a move by odom


Yeah. I was just thinking the same thing.

Fishers looking great to.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

fish! lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

some defense!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Passing... WOW


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lets go! good start so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA is playing so crisp. This is gangster so far.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lamar yee!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Everything is falling... Odom with a 3...

18-7 lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Odom drains a three... What the heck is going on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

18 - 7 LA UP! Heck yeah guy's LA is here to win tonight. Should be a great game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

we are running the offense so beautiful while playing good defense.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Lamar's such a tease. what a talent.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> we are running the offense so beautiful while playing good defense.



I'm not sure whats more shocking.. The fact that our offense is clicking this well without Bynum or Gasol.. Or the fact were playing decent defense so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not sure whats more shocking.. The fact that our offense is clicking this well without Bynum or Gasol.. Or the fact were playing decent defense so far.


We cant really afford to give up and let them make outside shots, however


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good d ronny


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not sure whats more shocking.. The fact that our offense is clicking this well without Bynum or Gasol.. Or the fact were playing decent defense so far.


co-sign lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a freaking pass...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe playing like the MVP that he is. Heck yeah. Nice pass KB24.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice kobe! nice pass. nice finish lamar.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

make the free throw dummie!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WOW... GREAT play by Fisher.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe you damn whiner!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KOBE JUST MANNED UP, with a nice bucket under the hoop.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow sick defense by Fisher.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wide open shot for okur, we got lucky he missed. bad defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good d ronny, forcing boozer to the fadeaway hook shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, Odom is running the flow like Magic right now. His handles are so sick when he's aggressive.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is a rebounding Machine


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe abusing Brewer.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah boy! kobe attacking the basket, keep attacking forget jump shots!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is my favorite Kobe. Attack attack.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

time out jazz, 27-12 us, playing almost flawless basketball so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> yeah boy! kobe attacking the basket, keep attacking forget jump shots!


Yep, i concur.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch Kobe..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vlad Man Answers


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

radman, lets go! 3pt


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Already got 30 in the 1st quarter. I'm also the defense, is playing at a high level so far.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

ooooh, radmad, all net, so nice.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

We gotta keep attacking! Don't give the Jazz crowd a chance to get into the game


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

that's what we want, fadeaway jumpers byt the jazz, good defense so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

two on Boozer


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar is money


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

farmar boy!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

luke! wtf! screwing up our quarter! lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is outstanding defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that could easily be the best quarter we have played all year


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow, 38-18 after the first, playing exceptional defense and offense with no real big man just hustle, i guess we learned something from the rockets run since we got a view of it last sunday.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats got to be some of the worst defense Jazz have played this season. If not this season, at least at home... 38 points in the first quarter and Lakers missing two starters..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA drops a 38 on the Jazz in the 1st quarter. And hold the Jazz to 18. This is the kind of start I was hoping for, but it's even better then what I hoped for.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I am amazed by our offense and defense that quarter...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! We shot like 75% from the field. Sloan has got to be pissed!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

why does that KCAL 9 Laker commercial have Fisher shooting right handed on the last frame that has a picture of Kobe, Pau and Fisher? lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

if the Jazz keep leaving Brewer on Kobe isolated it's going to be that kind of a night for them.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

we have to stay aggressive, no time to let down offensively.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice finish by farmar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is an insane rebounder


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How the hell?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

the machine! yee!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I love this! We keep somehow making big shot after big shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha really has become an asset. I never thought I'd say that.. But wow he has become fearless..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Heck yeah, Second team holding serve so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom the official glass cleaner in this game. Dude is racking up the boards.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sasha really has become an asset. I never thought I'd say that.. But wow he has become fearless..


You and I Both.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sasha really has become an asset. I never thought I'd say that.. But wow he has become fearless..


Yep he's an in game shooter now, just not a practice shooter. Also Radmanovich shot from 3 land is falling as well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't believe this game so far. I keep thinking we're going to miss a shot, and they just keep falling for the most part!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe 2 the Machine.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

maaaaaaa CHINE


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Farmar now oh heck yeah!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jordan Farmar is a hell of a player


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

oh boy, we are destroying the jazz at utah lol 47-23


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe almost had that and one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Make your free throws, damnit


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

luke wtf lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know something is odd.. When Kobe misses two free throws, yet everyone and there brother on the Lakers is making three's.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** Luke


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see the second unit not miss a beat when the 1st unit goes out.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice lob, Walton!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We need to call a timeout... Utah is getting back in it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

keep attacking guys, it's working so far


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe showing great patience on that play.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw ronny is truly our savior.. he's been the only dependable big we have had all season long. he doesn't complain when he doesn't get minutes either.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

machine!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The machine jump shot is better then Kobes in this game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The Machine again!!! Big 3 there. Up by 21 again!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

turiaf needs a rest


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

7 players with 5+ points


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> The machine jump shot is better then Kobes in this game.


Sasha's stroke and spin on the ball.. Overall form has always been better than Kobes.


Only problem is the time taken to spot up and shoot. Sasha used to panic and chuck it up with no confidence. You could see he had the right form, just lacked the confidence.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sasha's stroke and spin on the ball.. Overall form has always been better than Kobes.
> 
> 
> Only problem is the time taken to spot up and shoot. Sasha used to panic and chuck it up with no confidence. You could see he had the right form, just lacked the confidence.


That may be true, but the machine use to not be able to make those jumpers in the game. However those days are behind us. And he's the In Game Machine now.

Seems like Kobe has been struggling with his jump shot for a while now. But his drives and dishes have been great.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

if Basel gets here and the Jazz catch up Im going to be mad, lol jk


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 to's is amazing


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice Kobe, within the offense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Okay Kobe shut me up. That was a beautiful fall away jump shot.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lamar has been impressive so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You see that hang time on that jump shot by Lamar. It was a work of art.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers just keep coming in this game. Loved Kobes pep talk in the huddle too. It's what a leader is all about.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vlad serves a FACIAL


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

radman with the throw down lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lo!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

odom is playing some great great basketball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not to beat a dead horse... By what is Walton good for anymore?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

luke sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton! BUHAHA


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke is bad


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Walton is garbage.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Can Luke dunk anymore ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe had a terrible shooting half. What do you guys think is going on with Kobes jump shot ?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whenever I see Lamar play with this aggression, I think about how good Odom could have been. With his body.. The guy could have been one of the top players in the NBA... If only he had his head on straight every night and the confidence that guys like Kobe and Lebron have.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Kobe had a terrible shooting half. What do you guys think is going on with Kobes jump shot ?


In all fairness, he is 5/10. And he does have a problem with his shooting hand, I am sure some nights are worse than others in terms of pain.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom owning the box score in the 1st half.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Can Luke dunk anymore ?


Can he make a layup is the bigger question.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cris said:


> In all fairness, he is 5/10. And he does have a problem with his shooting hand, I am sure some nights are worse than others in terms of pain.


I'm taking into account his 3 point shots, and free throws. So that 5/10 is a little misleading. Also note that most of the shots Kobe missed he was wide open.

True he does have a messed up finger, but Kobe has said himself it's not hindering his shot at all, unless it gets hit and swells up.

Also Kobes jumper hasn't really been there for quite a few games here lately.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Can he make a layup is the bigger question.


Apparently not, thats why he should bang it home. If he still can, but i dont know if he has it in him anymore.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton broke my heart this season. I was all about resigning Walton after last season. I resistantly said I didn't think he was a contract player. This year he has been worthless.. Sasha, Vlad, Farmar, Ronny, etc have all been far more valuable than him on a nightly basis. 

At the earlier parts of the season I thought Luke was just looking for his spot again, getting back into it.. Slumping a little.. But it's become clear he has reverted into a worse version of himself since he first starting suiting up in P&G.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

it amazes me this is the same team that got abused on sunday.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher continues to have the hot hand.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what a finish by Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Box out someone...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice inside presence by Turiaf there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus.. make the FT


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I cant believe the Jazz continue to leave kobe isolated with brewer


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe needs to go back to playing within the offense... Especially if he's going to brick that badly.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice defense there by us. Not allowing an easy layup.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

how was that a foul? lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

radman with another throw down


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugly attempt by Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

radman quieting the crowd with a 3


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shot by Radman!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Huge shot by Vlade.. HUGE.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WHAT a HUGE SHOT


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ugly attempt by Kobe.


It was a nice move though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> WHAT a HUGE SHOT


OH BABY


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

fish for 3 yee.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow two huge threes by Fisher and Radman!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So what have I missed so far? I see we're winning by 17 points! Awesome!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Odom there. Good to see him stay with it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Offense rebounding!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... terrible play now by us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, right when I come back, the lead is cut to 11? Let's go Lakers! If we win this, we are in sole possession of 1st place in the West...again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damnit Basel... Go the **** away! I blame you!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Damn, right when I come back, the lead is cut to 11? Let's go Lakers! If we win this, we are in sole possession of 1st place in the West...again.


Go away! Our lead has shrunk!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nasty finish by Odom.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why does Kobe continue to take bad shots?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Why does Kobe continue to take bad shots?


Calm down. It wasn't a bad shot. Basically an open look at a 3.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow looked like we fouled there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Calm down. It wasn't a bad shot. Basically an open look at a 3.


It was a terrible shot... not sure which shot your talking about. May be different then the one I was.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow nice stop by Odom, and great rebound by Farmar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We'd better not lose this ****ing game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

12 point lead going into the 4th. We got to keep coming at Utah for this W.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Man Kobe's jump shot is garbage of late.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yee 3pt


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel is here and the lead is becoming smaller lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Machine for 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There we go... expand the lead WITHOUT kobe


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

damnmit luke is trying to put us in the penalty with 9 left in the 4th lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton is such trash.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

luke you are horrible!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Undefeated82 said:


> luke you are horrible!


LOL. He reminds me of Rick Fox when he tries to make one on one moves off of the dribble. So slow and deliberate... looks crazy awkward...makes you cringe everytime you feel it coming.... but sometimes it actually works! More often than not though, it doesn't.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel left lol, we were joking dude.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, bad game by Luke. LA keeps him around because hes a high IQ player, and knows the triangle inside out. However man, I wish Luke could play NBA ball like he did at Arizona. Luke was a go to guy back in Arizona.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How was that a foul?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

that's a match up for the ages, lol Luke and Harpring lol


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL. CLASSIC! just what I was talking about! Tell me you weren't cringing when Walton was working his game there? But he got to the line somehow!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke's highlight of a game: Drawing a foul.

we should start a thread dedicated to his highlight of the night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Luke's highlight of a game: Drawing a foul.
> 
> we should start a thread dedicated to his highlight of the night.


:rofl2:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KOBE and the iso is just not a good idea tonight. LA needs to just run the triangle.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Luke's highlight of a game: Drawing a foul.
> 
> we should start a thread dedicated to his highlight of the night.


:rofl2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't let the lead get down to below 10. Take it to them and push the lead back up!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

worst time to go on a drought


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

finally! Yes Kobe with the dagger.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe! let's go! iso play.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

why the heck is luke still in the game, he just about solely put us in the penalty this quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I knew Utah had one last run in them...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe baby! cluth!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe with another dagger.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****! Williams with a four point play


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Horrible foul by Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

kobe you idiot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****! 4-point play for Utah...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

How was that a foul???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It didn't look like Kobe got anything on that to me..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... what a drive by Kobe!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe With the Dunk!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

throw down kobe! yee!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

KOBE....Not to be denied!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can you say MVP?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes Kobe 2 Luke~~


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

by the way that wasnt a foul on the 4pt play


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is just ****ing ridiculous!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Walton!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Walton barely made it. HAHAHA


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe with a no-look pass to Luke with a bucket..yay!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> by the way that wasnt a foul on the 4pt play


It is if the ref calls it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe stepping it up on the offensive end though. Two great offensive plays by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is proving yet again exactly why he is the ****ing MVP of this league! I ****ing love it! Eat your heart out, NBA!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe is the Closer!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe is proving yet again exactly why he is the ****ing MVP of this league! I ****ing love it! Eat your heart out, NBA!


Yep MVP no doubt about it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe is proving yet again exactly why he is the ****ing MVP of this league! I ****ing love it! Eat your heart out, NBA!


I'm sure the NBA will still give it to someone else... =\


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe is just ****ing ridiculous!


"_Like I just told Cris, I've completely lost confidence in this team right now, with or without Pau. Ever since we lost to Portland a few weeks ago, we've looked terrible._"

_- Basel, after the Rockets game. _

So, you still feel that way Basel? lol. 

You guys flip flop more than Kerry. 

Kobe is ferocious.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

MVP Luke! lol jk, Kobe Motha trucking Bryant.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ronnie made a great point. Kobe is good at making something bad into something positive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf in regards to Kobe: He's really good at turning something bad into something positive.

That's for damn sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> "_Like I just told Cris, I've completely lost confidence in this team right now, with or without Pau. Ever since we lost to Portland a few weeks ago, we've looked terrible._"
> 
> _- Basel, after the Rockets game. _
> 
> ...


I'm always pessimistic after a loss...pay no attention to me when we lose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we have ruined Utah's chance at breaking their franchise record for consecutive home wins. They're only going to tie it. :cheers:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No. 1 in the Western Conference baby! Heee Haww!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I'm always pessimistic after a loss...pay no attention to me when we lose.


Some more gems from Basel:

_"What a joke of a game. We ****ing suck. I hope you guys don't get your hopes up for the next two games, because we will lose by double digits in both."_
------

_"Goodbye 1st place, hello 7th.

That's where we'll be by Friday."_

Seems to me that we won BOTH games, and that it is Friday and we are in FIRST place. Lol. You really are a piece of work. So fickle! Now you guys see why I complain in game threads. You shouldn't even be allowed to celebrate this win!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> "_Like I just told Cris, I've completely lost confidence in this team right now, with or without Pau. Ever since we lost to Portland a few weeks ago, we've looked terrible._"
> 
> _- Basel, after the Rockets game. _
> 
> ...


For the record, I was opposite basel in that conversation saying things we're going to be fine. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hahahah...Kobe with the icing..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KB24 POP Your COLLAR!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KOBE? Wow


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did I just heat Utah fans chanting Kobe?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Some more gems from Basel:
> 
> _"What a joke of a game. We ****ing suck. I hope you guys don't get your hopes up for the next two games, because we will lose by double digits in both."_
> ------
> ...


I say a lot of stupid **** when we lose...it's usually immediately following a loss and I'm extremely pissed...I will never speak badly of the Lakers again. 

Oh, and **** the Utah fans for throwing trash on the court. Don't hate just because we kicked your ***.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Did I just heat Utah fans chanting Kobe?


Those were laker fans.... there are tons there


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> For the record, I was opposite basel in that conversation saying things we're going to be fine.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Don't worry. I reviewed the record. You're clear!  

It's really Basel that is guilty of excessively weak girl like pessimism. lol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fantastic Win! 2-2 on that road is pretty damn good.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe with the gangster slam of the ball, and MOFO. Love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You know Kobe just ****ing loves these games where he shuts an entire arena up with his play.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe is just ferocious. Did I mention that? Unreal. Just a killer. 

Do you guys realize that we just BEAT DOWN a team that had won 19 in a row at home and we did so WITHOUT BYNUM, GASOL, and ARIZA!!!!?!?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great job....

Good defense...

Good offense...

Everyone stepped up. 

And as Kobe said, this one was personal. We got one for Fish. And on that note, I shall sleep soundly.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe is the MVP Sir Charles.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just said that he took this game personal because of what happened last time with Fisher. Flaunt that jersey, Kobe! Shut the ****ing Jazz fans up.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I say a lot of stupid **** when we lose...it's usually immediately following a loss and I'm extremely pissed...I will never speak badly of the Lakers again.
> 
> Oh, and **** the Utah fans for throwing trash on the court. Don't hate just because we kicked your ***.


Good. I hope you learned your lesson!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If that wasn't a statement win I don't know what is.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

More than anything I'm relieved. And as always, its fun to see Kobe torture the Jazz.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This win feels so good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game? Kobe? Odom?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Player of the Game? Kobe? Odom?


Luke Walton.... After all he drew a foul.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see such a well played game on both ends of the floor. Glad the Lakers took it to the Jazz and made their fans shut up for at least one day.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Luke Walton.... After all he drew a foul.


Key part of the game right there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol, i say Odom


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I say Odom as well for this game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Odom! Awesome win!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=kobe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/kobe.jpg" border="0" alt="kobe"></a>

Thats all I have to say about that....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=kobe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/kobe.jpg" border="0" alt="kobe"></a>
> 
> Thats all I have to say about that....


Awesome image. Kobe was really pumped up on getting revenge for Fisher this game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe out of all games since the Detroit one, this is the one I decide to miss because I was in need of sleep. ****! We'll, I don't know what to say... I have to get the replay somewhere to believe this. Wow! Unreal. The first team to win in Utah in 2008 are you freaking kidding me? WIthout Bynum, Gasol and Ariza? Maybe this is the team that should play from now on and Gasol and Bynum can come off the bench . Too good, too good.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is really going after opposing fans that run their mouthes.. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he was calling them mother ****ers too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Son of a *****!!! WTF!! I missed this game to go play softball AND I DIDNT EVEN PLAY!!! I ****ing hate life!! 


but anyways! Great win! Statement game. Did Jazz Fans really throw **** on to the court?? hahahahaha great!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Two good road wins in a row.


----------

